# Another GIGANTIC scare!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

UGH I just spent nearly 5 hours at the hospital.  At about 4 pm I went to go potty and a lot of blood came out in the toilet. I called Andrew and he rushed home from work thankfully he only works 2 miles away. We went to the ER got hooked up to all those fun monitors again, checked my vitals. Than had to wait TWO HOURS for a doctor! I was so scared the whole time. My mind was racing with possibilities. I wasn't in pain or anything but I just had that big gush of blood. The doc finally came in and she did an Ultrasound and baby was fine and the placenta and everything was fine. She checked my cervix she said it was closed but it did look a little raw and irritated. So they ran a test for infections and did blood work... all the tests came back normal. The only explanation was that Andrew and I ... (you know what) last night... So .... we won't be doing that again for the rest of the pregnancy.... I haven't had any bleeding from that the whole pregnancy other than maybe a spot... so of course this scared me nearly to death.  But I am so relieved to be home right now. I have 9 weeks til I'm due.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am glad mommy and baby are still okay and those 9 weeks are going to fly by megan!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i am glad mommy and baby are still okay and those 9 weeks are going to fly by megan!


Gosh I sure hope so!! I'll be "full term" in only 6 weeks! So if he wants to pop out anytime after that it will be fine by me! LOL But after all these scares.. I'm sure he won't come til May...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

when he comes we need baby pictures


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> when he comes we need baby pictures


Oh there will be ton!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that you are ok. Pregnancy is just scary by itself, I would have flipped in your case as well.

Take care of yourself and little Zach and try not to be so rough next time you decide to.. yeah...


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so sorry you went through that.
I will be praying non stop.
As a person who has had two miscarriages, I think about that constantly and I'm so worried so I can't imagine how you feel.
but I'm so glad to hear you are both ok.
stay rested and healthy and I can't wait to see him!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy poop on a stick! I'm really glad to hear your ok. If you need any thing or you just wanna talk call me ok.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol... poor..poor andrew he got the raw end of the deal lmao, you know that helps labor.... I was all over my husband so it would all hurry up.. poor thing he was lethargic. Im glad everything was okay


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

gosh! im happy you are ok. when i was starting read, i been REALLY scared for you. *hugs you* i hope all be ok for those 9 weeks  cant wait to see the baby!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I would freaked out too! I'm glad you and the wee one are okay... tell Andrew to I said KNOCK IT OFF! lmao


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We haven't even done "that" much lately... it has been cut down to like once a week or less.  So I was jumping on him... haha But now neither of us want too. It's going to really suck!! But thankfully.... nothing was major! I had a tiny bit of brown spotting today which would be old blood. And the little guy is still using my ribs as a kick pad.. so he's ok.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Glad to hear everything's OK! Can't wait to see what you pop out LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Glad to hear everything's OK! Can't wait to see what you pop out LOL


:rofl: THANK! Hopefully it will be a "baby" :rofl:

Oh yeah since they did an ultrasound they confirmed AGAIN that it is indeed a boy! So that kid better come out with a 3rd leg or I'm sending it back! HAHAHHA All this boy stuff I have already....

And sitting there in the hospital after we found out the bleeding wasn't coming from the inside of the uterus... and that everything was ok... Andrew had drank like 6 cups of coffee and he's ADD so he was extremely wired... I got REALLY scared picturing the future with him and his seed... haha He was blowing up latex gloves like balloons and stretching them over his head... OMG... lol I don't know what I've gotten into! :rofl:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, I think I would have had a panic attack like a mother beast if that were to happen too me! glad everything is fine and everyone is alright. HAHA, Mark is in the same boat with your man.........No happy time for him  lol


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Im Justh happy you are ok. Lets just hope the baby comes on May 23


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> wow, I think I would have had a panic attack like a mother beast if that were to happen too me! glad everything is fine and everyone is alright. HAHA, Mark is in the same boat with your man.........No happy time for him  lol


I was really scared!! I was pretty shaken up, when I got to the ER my blood pressure was high from the stress but after about 10 mins it went down. I was able to calm down a lot better than I thought once we got to the hospital... although I was scared to death. For as many panic attacks I've had I'm amazed that I was actually able to somewhat stay calm after I was in the hospital bed. I guess it was that I kept telling my self if anything happened the baby could be saved... Babies have a chance of survival at 25 weeks... at 28 weeks chances are much higher and after 32 weeks I believe the odds are the best. So I kept telling myself that... and that if I were actually in labor they could stop it. Also I could see the babies heart rate on the monitor and felt him kick the whole time...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

1dog said:


> Im Justh happy you are ok. Lets just hope the baby comes on May 23


Thank you sweetheart! LOL BUT CARLEY!! That is like a month after I'm due! haha.... Take off that 3... and we'll say "May 2nd"


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeee i wanted him to be born on my b-day!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

1dog said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeee i wanted him to be born on my b-day!


haha sorry hun!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How did I miss this! I am so happy everything was ok. I spotted this morning and just about had a heart attack since i have had 2 miscarriages but no cramping or more than a spot so I am ok.
So scary to think of losing a baby and we get all weired out by the little things, although that is not Little! I would have freaked out too.

Well you know you can do more than just ........ there are other things to satisfy you both that does not include penetration. keep that in mind!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> How did I miss this! I am so happy everything was ok. I spotted this morning and just about had a heart attack since i have had 2 miscarriages but no cramping or more than a spot so I am ok.
> So scary to think of losing a baby and we get all weired out by the little things, although that is not Little! I would have freaked out too.
> 
> Well you know you can do more than just ........ there are other things to satisfy you both that does not include penetration. keep that in mind!


haha Yes! I am going to check with the doc first though... I'm so nervous now!

I had some spotting in the first few weeks, it was brown blood which means it's old blood. And that's all I really had the whole pregnancy. I just pray to god that I don't have any other scares the rest of the time! At least I have the reassurance of the ultrasound and exam though...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I was really scared!! I was pretty shaken up, when I got to the ER my blood pressure was high from the stress but after about 10 mins it went down. I was able to calm down a lot better than I thought once we got to the hospital... although I was scared to death. For as many panic attacks I've had I'm amazed that I was actually able to somewhat stay calm after I was in the hospital bed. I guess it was that I kept telling my self if anything happened the baby could be saved... Babies have a chance of survival at 25 weeks... at 28 weeks chances are much higher and after 32 weeks I believe the odds are the best. So I kept telling myself that... and that if I were actually in labor they could stop it. Also I could see the babies heart rate on the monitor and felt him kick the whole time...


Yeah, I have more panic attacks IN the er than out. I get so scared around needles. actually..My sister had the same issue with bleeding but she also had cramps she thought she was going into labor but the thing was that her fluids were low from a natural leak and her cervix was irritated from the vag ultrasound they did but she had a healthy baby in december. =)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Yeah, I have more panic attacks IN the er than out. I get so scared around needles. actually..My sister had the same issue with bleeding but she also had cramps she thought she was going into labor but the thing was that her fluids were low from a natural leak and her cervix was irritated from the vag ultrasound they did but she had a healthy baby in december. =)


That's good to know! Thankfully all of that stuff was good for me. I haven't had any signs of infection so I hope it was just do to my cervix being irritated.


----------

